

Aussies facing legal threats for unauthorised pen tests - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/277169,legal-threats-for-unauthorised-security-tests-on-the-rise.aspx

======
willvarfar
If pen poking takes place over TOR or such systems and people publicize their
results rather than approaching the corporation directly, corporations will
quickly become incredibly proactive in fixing things whilst at the same time
incredibly limited in the services they provide and the data they capture.

Win consumer.

